# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Oscar magnifique Berger allemand de 7 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Oscar
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 11 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 6 ans 4 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Oscar est un superbe Berger allemand né en 2011. 
Arrivé avec des problèmes de peau, son poils repousse petit à petit ... Une fois sa fourrure "refaite" il sera de toute beauté. 
Très gentil, il aime beaucoup la compagnie des humains et va voir tout le monde avec beaucoup de curiosité. Attentif et obeissant, il aime faire plaisir. C'est un gros nounours !
Aucun problème avec les enfants du moment que ceux ci ne le prennent pas pour une peluche.
Oscar semble ne pas trop apprécier la compagnie des autres Chiens ...

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48 

*

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...dant-54#515633

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Personne ne craque pour Oscar ? Il est adorable, il gémit doucement quand on passe devant son box, il veut être sorti et recevoir pleins de calins ! Non en fait il veut etre adopté ! Qui lui offrira une chance ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est encore au refuge, il est adorable. Son regard et si tendre, si doux, c'est un vrai nounous ! Il aime beaucoup les enfants et sait faire attention aux plus petits.

----------


## Vegane7

FB à partager pour OSCAR :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui Vegane7, Oscar est un véritable amour, j'espère qu'il restera pas trop longtemps, on voit qu'il est très malheureux en box et qu'une vie de famille serait l'idéal pour lui.

----------


## Vegane7

Connaît-on les ententes d'Oscar avec les chats ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non mais un test chatterie sera effectuée si des adoptants le demandent

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Personne pour Oscar ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je relance sur FB.
Oscar a-t-il été testé Chats depuis le 13/12 ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non car aucune demande pour lui ...

----------


## cleopatre1

la bonne gueule, j'en ai déjà 3, je veux juste dire que les 3 miens s'entendent avec les chats, ça n'a pas été facile, mais vu que se sont des chiens très intelligents et obéissants nous avons réussi l'intégration.
on m'avait pourtant dit (spa) qu'avec  mon mâle Harley ça ne passerait jamais (test en chatterie catastrophique) et bien il ignore totalement les chats.

----------


## Segusia52

> on m'avait pourtant dit (spa) qu'avec  mon mâle Harley ça ne passerait jamais (test en chatterie catastrophique) et bien il ignore totalement les chats.


Pas bête, le bel Harley, il tient à garder sa place ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pensez à Oscar

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours au refuge, il aboie bien fort derrière les barreaux de son box, ce qui ne rassure pas beaucoup les gens ... Pourtant, quand c'est un enfant qui s'approche avec des friandises je peux vous assurer qu'Oscar n'aboie absolument pas ! Il prend les gourmandises tout doucement et fait son plus beau regard, tout doux et remplie de tendresse ... Bon c'est aussi pour amadouer et avoir d'autres friandises mais c'est pour dire qu'il ne faut pas s'arreter à des aboiements derrière des barreaux ... 
Oscar est un bon Chien, un peu foufou par moment, comme tout Berger allemand qui se respecte il est très dynamique et bouge beaucoup, mais ça ne l'empêche pas d'être adorable.

----------


## esiocnarf

quel magnifique chien

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Ca fait un an qu'Oscar attend une famille ... Un an et personne ne le regarde ! Pas une seule famille ne s'est proposée ou intéressée à lui ... Pourtant, il est gentil Oscar ...

----------


## Vegane7

... et magnifique !
Incompréhensible...

On repartage  pour Oscar sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui ! 

Oui il est vraiment très beau et c'est un très bon Chien, il n'aime juste pas beaucoup ses congénères mais ça ne l'empêche pas d'être un compagnon adorable

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Cela fait 1 an que ce magnifique Berger allemand est au refuge du mordant ! Un an et personne ne s'est jamais intéressé à lui ...

Pourtant, Oscar est un bon Chien ! Oui au premier abord, derrière les barreaux de son box il aboie beaucoup et se montre gardien. Mais rassurez vous, une fois sorti de sa prison il n'est plus le même ! Il est très doux avec les enfants, surtout si ceux-ci lui donnent des biscuits, il prend avec délicatesse. Je n'oublierai jamais ce regard plein de tendresse qu'il a eu en regardant une petite fille lui donner des gateaux à travers les barreaux de sa cage. Et là, il n'aboyait plus dutout ! 

Oscar est un bon Chien, il sera proche de sa famille et ne vivra que pour elle ! Il sera un très bon gardien. Oscar est un Chien sportif qui aura besoin de se dépenser tous les jours. La vie à la campagne est faite pour lui. 




Pensez à Oscar, il attend depuis si longtemps une famille ! 

Les coordonées du mordant : 03 83 43 01 48

----------


## cleopatre1

j'en ai déjà 3  plus belle, sinon je l'aurais adopte ,pauvre oscar il attend depuis si longtemps

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Petites infos supplémentaires concernant Oscar : 

Oscar est un bon Chien qui n'a jamais connu la vie de famille, c'était un Chien de garde qui vivait en extérieur. Il faisait très bien son travail et on ne doute pas qu'il gardera très bien son futur domaine. Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, c'est un Chien d'extérieur, il aime la vie au grand air et il serait vraiment malheureux en appartement. 
Il faut aussi savoir qu'Oscar n'est pas propre dutout ! Et contrairement à la majorité des autres Chiens qui, lorsqu'ils défèquent dans leur box évitent soigneusement leur crotte Oscar lui, marche en plein dedans et cela ne le dérange pas. Un employé l'a aussi vu manger ses crottes ... 

Avec les gens, Oscar a son caractère. Il faut dire aussi qu'il n'a jamais vraiment eu d'interdit avant puisqu'il vivait tout seul, donc monsieur n'aime pas trop la contrainte, il sait très bien imposer ce qu'il veut faire et sait aussi faire comprendre lorsqu'il n'est pas d'accord. Il a fait quelques frayeurs à des bénévoles ... 

J'avoue que j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il est lunatique. Ce n'est que mon point de vue mais ... Il y a des jours où je vais le voir et il va être adorable, des yeux de nounous et tout tendre comme avec cette petite fille. Et d'autre jour où je n'oserai jamais m'approcher trop près du box ... Je pensais que c'était due à ma capuche les jours de pluie mais apparemment je ne suis pas la seule et son comportement ne varie pas en fonction de notre convre-chef.

----------


## duma762000

Il ne faut pas le confier à n'importe qui. Un berger allemand qui a fait de la garde doit être bien géré, par quelqu'un ayant une main de fer dans un gant de velours. Est ce que le refuge peut lui donner des cours d'éducation ? 
Vous pouvez peut être prendre contact avec l'association AVA qui rééduque les chiens ayant un passé compliqué. http://avarefuge.fr/association/

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci Duma mais pour la rééducation c'est bon, le refuge a bien l'habitude de ce genre de Chien et pour eux, Oscar n'est pas un cas difficile (les employés n'ont jamais eu de problème avec Oscar et ils ont vraiment l'habitude de bien pires cas) c'est juste un Chien à ne pas placer chez n'importe qui comme tu le soulignes duma.

Le refuge travail en partenariat avec un club canin qui offre plusieurs séances gratuites pour l'adoption d'un Chien du mordant. Il y a aussi tous les samedi matins des cours d'éducation au refuge pour les nouveaux adoptants ainsi que pour des bénévoles souhaitant travailler avec un Chien en particulier.
bon après il faut le dire, Oscar n'en fait pas parti, il n'est le "chouchou" de personne et a fait plusieurs frayeurs en balades qui ont refroidies les seules personnes qui le promenaient ...

Il y a énormément de bénévoles au refuge, c'est chouette mais le revers de la médaille c'est que ce genre de Chien, quand on le promène, on aime bien être calme et là c'est impossible ...

----------


## duma762000

Tant mieux pour Oscar s'il peut être éduqué. Pour avoir une BA peu copine avec ses congénères, je sais que les promenades peuvent se transformer en cauchemar. Il faut vraiment les aimer par moment pour oublier les galères qu'ils nous font vivre. D'autre part un BA a besoin de se sentir utile et cela ne peut que l'équilibrer de partager une activité avec son maître. Espérons qu'un amoureux (amoureuse) de la race ne s'arrêtera pas à son aspect menaçant derrière les barreaux et lui ouvrira sa maison.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Quelques nouvelles photos du beau Oscar

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar attend toujours

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour le beau Oscar

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours là

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour Oscar sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Le beau et magnifique est Oscar est toujours au refuge à l'heure d'aujourd'hui

----------


## lais

Diffusé sur notre forum (ancien ABASC) .... merci

http://a-b-b-a.forums-actifs.net/

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci infiniment lais !

----------


## Carine Lashiva

Diffusion Fb https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Super ! Merci Carine ! J'espère que toutes ces diffusions porteront chance à Oscar !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oscar est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Oscar

----------


## CBM

Ah bon ? Sur seconde chance on dit qu'il a trouvé une nouvelle maison ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je suis allée au refuge en début de semaine et il était là

----------


## France34

OSCAR -t-il trouvé une bonne famille adoptive ?

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage pour Oscar sur FB !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## Monkey

> UP !



Est il sur le forum BASF ?

----------


## France34

Qui peut donner des nouvelles d'OSCAR ?

----------


## France34

Toujours rien sur OSCAR ?

----------


## France34

Que devient OSCAR ?

----------

